# A wannabe that stil wants



## toodles (9 May 2005)

Unreal I'm 36 and i still want the infantry badge. 

Joined the forces 3 times and 16 years later and still no badges.

1st time : medical discharge stomach problems (my pre-medicals cleared saying my stomach problems were all psychological..7 doctors all said the same. I agreed. Get to Nova scotia can't keep food down..slowly and painfully released.
2n time :joined reserves participated only when I could adequately could take meds(losec..secretly too) and even with meds training was difficult. voluntary release due to threat of charges pretaining non-parade absences.

24 years old corrective stomach surgery(doctors dont know shet): fit for active duty..trained for 1year hard : Car accident delayed entry for another 2 years:

26 years old: fit and hungry for duty in the PPCLI: filling application and getting medicals: car accident no.2 delayed entry for another 3 years

30 years old: fit and last go for the forces. Joined,passed medical, interview.etc Sworn in on July 13..13 hundred hours 14 recruits to be sworn in on that day. The 14th guy was late...waited ...apparently the focker broke his leg. 13 recruits sworn in on july 13 at 13:00 hrs. Weird eh?...Flying out 2 weeks later to St.jean. Quebec. The night before leaving had a severe anxiety attack from a dream that I had watching a plane crashing..not just one plane many planes 2years before 911.

The plane trip to St.Jean was the most fearful experience of my life and it showed. Recruit staff advised me to sick parade. doctor: suggested I return home with pay and rest. Before returning home..marched in front of CO with medical documents and medical leave. The Sgt Major didnt like the idea of me getting pay(told me so just before seeing CO). Sat in the chair asked if I could speak..CO nodded>I said"Sir about the pay..I have kids I do need the pay..but I need the rest more, I dont want to be paid sitting on my a..

Eventually get a medical release because of base doctor.

I wonder if it was meant to be?

I lived breathed and bled the infantry but only as a wannabe.


----------



## Infanteer (9 May 2005)

Sounds like it is best for you to not be in the Army.


----------



## toodles (10 May 2005)

Just wasn't in the cards. I admire your position in life . Thanks Infanteer


----------



## pronto (10 May 2005)

Although I am sure you are dissapointed, there is life after the Forces. You're probably right, it was not meant to be


----------



## RossF (10 May 2005)

Very sorry to hear that. Good luck with your future choices.


----------



## tannerthehammer (11 May 2005)

Wow that is a sad story but things happen for a reason.....


----------



## toodles (13 May 2005)

I would tell this story to friends(civi's like me) the most common reply was:Why?

None of you said that..you all know "why"

It is greatly appreciated for the responses.

Thanks ole gods of Army forum may you pilage wisely and plunder purposefully.


----------

